# eclipse?



## freekazoid (21. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen,

ich würde doh gerne mal wissen, ob und wieviel von euch hier das bildbearbeitungsprogramm 'eclipse' anwenden.
habe gehört, es sei gut für retuschen und so zeugs... hat das was?
konnte mich mal jemand informieren???
falls nein => bin nicht böse, hab ja meinen photoshop


----------



## VisualFX (21. März 2002)

*Hatte schon mal*

Hi!

Ich "durfte" Eclipse für einiger Zeit verwenden. Es ist ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht für die Bearbeitung von grossen Dateien (z. B. A2 oder so). Denn das Programm rechnet die Auflösung sozusagen runter, die tatsächliche Auflösung bleibt allerdings! Ergebnis: Um ein Auswahl von der Grösse eine A4 Seite zu bewegen / transformieren musst du nicht mehr 30 Sekunden warten. Es geht auch mit wenig RAM.

Bei PS kann man das gleiche machen. Gut, um eine A2 Seite mit 300 dpi zu bearbeiten, braucht man schon mind. 256 MB RAM. Trotzdem bleibt Photoshop toll in Bereich §GROSSE Bilder bearbeiten". Daher wird er so gerne für die Filmindustrie bes. für Matte Painting benutzt! RAM muss man halt haben!!!    

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. März 2002)

Habe/hatte Eclipse mal, war aber gänbzlich unzufrieden mit dem Programm und halte es für eine Fehlinvestition.

PS ist komfortabler und umfangreicher.


----------

